# Hymer underfloor storage bags



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

My Hymer has an underfloor locker with two 'storage bags' on rails. These retail at €195 so they must have some use. The locker is only accessible by lifting the carpet and seems to get quite warm which may rule out storing foodstuffs.

Hymer brochures show one of the bags full of pop bottles. I have visions of my whisky evaporated down there before I finish drinking it.

If you use these lockers, what do you put in them other than wine from returning Euro joints or bottles of coke?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Brock said:


> My Hymer has an underfloor locker with two 'storage bags' on rails. These retail at €195 so they must have some use. The locker is only accessible by lifting the carpet and seems to get quite warm which may rule out storing foodstuffs.
> 
> Hymer brochures show one of the bags full of pop bottles. I have visions of my whisky evaporated down there before I finish drinking it.
> 
> If you use these lockers, what do you put in them other than wine from returning Euro joints or bottles of coke?


Any heavy items, cans of food, cans of pop,dog food in cans.

All of the above that should never be stored in an overhead locker, especially above the hob glass cover :wink2:

tony


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Any heavy items, cans of food, cans of pop,dog food in cans.
> 
> All of the above that should never be stored in an overhead locker, especially above the hob glass cover :wink2:
> 
> tony


Ditto. :grin2:
I put some bananas down there once and they turned yucky really quickly


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a Pilote Galaxy 270 and the underfloor storage space is heated when when you have your heating on.
This makes it unsuitable for perishable goods.
Alex.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

somewhat restricted, and the "bespoke" bags seem a bit pricey! Could you get some plastic boxes to fit in there? I always come back from France with Coffee, mayonnaise (Amora with dijon mustard!), and Bonne Maman Jam, would be ideal for that:wink2:


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks. The missus has bowed to the wisdom of MHF and approved a trial of storing tins and a squash bottle in the floor. That's cleared a bit more space in the garage for the comfy chairs she wanted.


----------

